# How to put my car into regen mode



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Seansears22 said:


> Hey everyone I have a 14 Chevy Cruze 2.0 td diesel does anyone know how to force the car into regen mode everything I read says keep the car at 40- or above for abt 10 15 minutes and it should force it in to regen mode it threw up partic filter clogged then reduced engine power any idea on how to help ?


Get Gretio on Google play.
There are plenty of posts about it in this forum. (Snipsey)
It has some options to get the car into a service regen.


----------

